# Houten Trip Seats Available



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, me and my girlfriend are going to the Houten show on the 11th April. We have 2 maybe 3 seats available if anybody wants to jump in. We will be going in a 53 reg Renault Megane, so quite a comfy car. The reason i am saying preferably 2 seats because i'm thinking of the comfort of the passengers, but a child as the 3rd person would probably be alright. We will do as many toilet stops as necessary lol. We will stop off at Belgium aswell if you want for some duty frees. We are asking for £90 per seat to help cover costs. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ring me on 07828 151485. Thank you

Will be departing from Mansfield, Nottinghamshire. Can pick up if en route to Dover. Thank You


----------



## Pinky_Slicks (Dec 10, 2009)

Wish i had a passport now  ill send off for one soon nd see if u still got room when i get it


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

If anybody wants to go, I will require a non refundable deposit of £20


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Bump:2thumb: These are cheap seats, not cramped, not being kept awake by people on a bus talking all the time, trust me i know, i didn't sleep for 2 days lol, did my head in. We will leave at approx 11pm on saturday night, get to the show for a couple of hours before it opens, stay all the time its open, not being rushed off early because everybody else is ready, leave about 5pm be home early hours monday morning. Let me know if anybody is interested. : victory:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Have you thought of going on the Saturady overnight harwich-holland ferry. Works out cheaper by the time you factor in fuel etc..?


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol you must be joking. When me and my girlfriend were going to hamm last year we got a quote of £475 return. This is the cheapest possible way.


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Outward 
ECONOMY 

Route Harwich - Hook of Holland Date Friday, 09 April 2010 Departs 23:45 Arrives 07:45 Ship Stena Hollandica Passengers (include driver) 4 Adults Vehicle Car, MPV, 4x4 UNDER 1.8m high Cabins 2 2 berth cabin outside Return 
ECONOMY 

Route Hook of Holland - Harwich Date Saturday, 10 April 2010 Departs 22:00 Arrives 06:30 Ship Stena Britannica Passengers (include driver) 4 Adults Vehicle Car, MPV, 4x4 UNDER 1.8m high Cabins 2 2 berth cabin outside Fare Information 
Total price: £410.00 










































Economy-Flexi-Premium: Fare Rules


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats the cost of 4 adults going from harwich to hook of holland to get there for the show and leave well after the show, not that cheap is it lol

Just realised i have done it for the wrong dates but just checked and they they same price


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Wow. We always make a weekend of it, go Fri and come back Monday.
Ferry workedout at less than £220 for April and its only a 50 mile drive from the Hook of Holland (I hate the 220 mile drive to Houten from Calais :lol2:.)

Around £200 per person all in for 3 nights B&B Hotel and Ferry.
Hope you fill your seats:2thumb:
See you all there :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Aey and rumour has it that it is just not any hotel but Hollands longest running premier officially recognised gay hotel:lol2: 
But more seriously this trip that Caz has organised is well costed and has been done before.
I think the the reason why Caz's overall cost is lower is because they travel on the day ferry hence no compulsory cabin as per night time ferry.



Caz said:


> Wow. We always make a weekend of it, go Fri and come back Monday.
> Ferry workedout at less than £220 for April and its only a 50 mile drive from the Hook of Holland (I hate the 220 mile drive to Houten from Calais :lol2:.)
> 
> Around £200 per person all in for 3 nights B&B Hotel and Ferry.
> ...


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

But more seriously this trip that Caz has organised is well costed and has been done before.
I think the the reason why Caz's overall cost is lower is because they travel on the day ferry hence no compulsory cabin as per night time ferry.[/QUOTE]
Yes we do this trip normally twice a year and costs just over £200 for hotel and ferry ,and i'm all paid up and counting the weeks down:2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

carlo69 said:


> But more seriously this trip that Caz has organised is well costed and has been done before.
> I think the the reason why Caz's overall cost is lower is because they travel on the day ferry hence no compulsory cabin as per night time ferry.


Yes we do this trip normally twice a year and costs just over £200 for hotel and ferry ,and i'm all paid up and counting the weeks down:2thumb:[/QUOTE]

The benefits of being in the EHS club! :2thumb:
Slightly dearer this year as our normal Hotel was already fully booked - :gasp:
But 3 nights B&B inc' all travel @ about £225 each I can live with!
65 days to go...


----------

